# Jim Brown now a Board Member of ICC



## RJJ (Oct 23, 2012)

To All Members:

On 10-23-12 Jim Brown was elected to the ICC Board. This is for a one year term. Way to go Jim! 

More info to come from the hearings and Jim's Election.

This has been a long process with positive results. All those who know Jim and old members of this board and the old ICC / BB should now be proud of Jim's effort & commitment. Still quite a great deal of work to be done. All members should applaud this fine gentlemen from Wyoming.

Administrator

RJJ


----------



## GBrackins (Oct 23, 2012)

Congrats jim!


----------



## Rider Rick (Oct 23, 2012)

Jim,

very nice job.

You did it the way a cowboy should.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 23, 2012)

Congratulations Jim!!!!

Jim has proven to be very dedicated to our profession.  Finally a voice of reason.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 24, 2012)

Way to go Jim, good job!


----------



## steveray (Oct 24, 2012)

Good job Jim!


----------



## mjesse (Oct 24, 2012)

Congrats Jim, and to all of us knowing we now have a common voice on the Board.

mj


----------



## pwood (Oct 24, 2012)

congratulations jim.! Coors light for the board members:cheers


----------



## jpranch (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you all. Hell of a rodeo the past couple of days. I'm still here in Portland. Fly out on Friday. Just wanted to check inn and say thank you!!! Let'er Buck!!!


----------



## David Henderson (Oct 24, 2012)

Congrats Jim! Let'er buck


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 24, 2012)

*Congratulations Jim!*   Way to go!

.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 24, 2012)

Rather than let'r buck.......how about happy trails my friend.......have a relaxing weekend in beautiful WY.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Oct 24, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS, JIM!  Cinch that saddle on tight and ride 'em to till they quit stalling and get remote voting on the fast track!


----------



## jar546 (Oct 24, 2012)

Do we have to kiss your boots now?


----------



## ewenme (Oct 24, 2012)

Success has to be sweet!

*Congratulations, Jim!* A lot of hard work has paid off. 

As you probably know, your work is cut-out for you now. You'll have a busy year, and I hope to hear more from you.:cheers


----------



## JBI (Oct 24, 2012)

Congratulation jpranch aka Jim Brown. I think you will find the new administration easy to work with...


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 24, 2012)

*Congratulations buddy!  *


----------



## Daddy-0- (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice perseverance Jim. You earned it.


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 25, 2012)

I knew you could do it Jim!  Congratulations!


----------



## jpranch (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks to all. Back home in Wyoming. I was able to do some elk hunting yesterday but decided to sit this day out for some rest. I was sick the whole time in Portland and this cold is still kicking my butt. Thanks again!!!


----------



## Rider Rick (Oct 28, 2012)

Jim,

What changes to you plan for the ICC?


----------



## jpranch (Oct 28, 2012)

Rider Rick said:
			
		

> Jim,What changes to you plan for the ICC?


Rick, I'm the new guy on the block. Just picture yourself as the new building official in a new department in a new state. As a general rule (not saying I'm conventional) you do not make any major changes the first 6 months.


----------



## Rider Rick (Oct 28, 2012)

jpranch said:
			
		

> Rick, I'm the new guy on the block. Just picture yourself as the new building official in a new department in a new state. As a general rule (not saying I'm conventional) you do not make any major changes the first 6 months.


I do understand that you are the new guy.

I would think the people that voted for you, know that we need change in the ICC and you are our breath of fresh air.

Do you have some new idea's for the ICC that you would like to share with us at this time?


----------



## jpranch (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks Rick. As much as I would like to I better play those cards close for now. Stay tuned though!


----------

